# Forum Home Renovation Stairs, Steps and Ramps  Rental Property & Handrail

## gfish

Hi all, 
We've got a rental property and there is no handrail on the stairs (approx 800-1m wide) from ground floor to upper level. It is a standard Class 1 building and we are trying to work out if we need to get a handrail installed. The property is a relatively new one (less than 10 years old), but strangely, there is no handrail installed (glass balustrade, plasterboard wall on other side.) 
Does anyone know? AS1428.1 says they are need on *both* sides! 
Thanks for any advice.

----------


## barney118

it depends on the height of the stairs above ground, under 1m no rail req.

----------


## gfish

> it depends on the height of the stairs above ground, under 1m no rail req.

  Stairs go from ground floor to Level above (likely about 3m, floor to floor). 
Did the regs change in 2012? Someone told me that they did.

----------

